# Mon iPod ne se synchronise plus



## Hollywoo (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjours, bon pour commencer je tiens à vous dire que je n'y connais rien mais alors vraiment rien en informatique. Donc voilà, à chaque fois que je fais synchroniser mon iPod il y a un message qui s'affiche au bout de plusieurs étapes :
"iTunes ne peut pas synchroniser les photos sur l'iPod car vous ne disposez pas d'un accès en écriture pour le dossier "Pictures".
Comment faut-il que je fasse ? Je ne peux plus mettre mes nouvelles musiques sur mon iPod.


----------



## Lauange (28 Juillet 2012)

Hello

Si tu n'a pas besoin des photos, décoche la synchro des photos dans iTunes pour ton iPod.


----------

